# Women's Basketball League (WBL) Memorabilia



## the_sid (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm looking for memorabilia from the old Women's Basketball League (WBL) that operated from 1978-81. It was one of the first professional basketball leagues for women in the country. If anyone has any souvenirs from the league that they no longer want, please reply to this post. Thank you!


----------

